# Mac Desktop files missing



## karonwarren (Aug 6, 2011)

My MacBook started freezing up on startup, resulting in a frozen blue screen. One of the fixes on this site was to drag the startup items and fonts folders from the HD file to the desktop. Now when I restart the computer, it seems to start up, but now I have no files on my desktop. No icons, no files, no applications, no nothing to click on. How do I fix this so I can access the files and programs on my computer??

FYI, I'm running OS X, Snow Leopard.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

For starters, put those folders back. Removing system folders manually usually isn't a good approach to solving issues for most people.
(Not that it can't done, but you should know what you are doing)

Most start-up items have been replaced by proper daemon and agents that are launched by launchd. 
There is a chance you have a third party app that installed a startup item though. 

To start without loading these startup items, restart and hold the shift key down.
(You can release when you see the grey screen with progress indicator)

This is called safe mode. If it boots successfully, then it's a startup item and we can proceed front here.

If it doesn't boot, I would suggest booting off your original OS X dvd, (hold 'c' key while booting), starting Disk Utility and running repair permissions on your boot volume.


----------



## karonwarren (Aug 6, 2011)

I have rebooted in safe mode, and it's the same result. The computer boots up, but there are no icons, no files, no applications, nothing I can click on to open. I see the wallpaper and that's it. I need to know how to move the startup files back to their original place so everything will work again, but I can't do it by just clicking and dragging because there's nothing showing on the desktop. Or anywhere else.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

There is no Dock also?

The folders you removed from /System aren't on the desktop either? (so those files are gone?)

I would start by doing the second step I mentioned if it didn't boot.


----------



## karonwarren (Aug 6, 2011)

Right. No dock or anything. I can see, faintly, the clock and battery life indicator in the top right but still unable to click on them. 
I don't have access right now to my original disk to restart laptop. Is there a work around by going through the dos interface?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Try booting into single user mode by holding *command s* while the computer boots.

At the prompt, enter the following:

```
/sbin/fsck -fy
```
If you see errors, run it again.

When done reboot and see if that helped. (typing *reboot* on command line.)


----------



## karonwarren (Aug 6, 2011)

I ran it, & got a message that said the HD was successfully repaired. However, when I rebooted, I got the same screen: wallpaper but no icons of any kind.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

karonwarren said:


> I ran it, & got a message that said the HD was successfully repaired. However, when I rebooted, I got the same screen: wallpaper but no icons of any kind.


OK, lets see if it's just this user account or your entire system.


Start the computer in single user mode like before.
mount -uw /
rm /var/db/.applesetupdone
reboot
This will cause the initial Apple setup to run when it boots. Once it does, following the instructions and create a *NEW* user. Make sure you are using a different username than your previous one.

Let it log into this new user account and see if the icons are present on this account.


----------



## karonwarren (Aug 6, 2011)

Followed your directions. Set up user account with same results. See wallpaper, clock, battery life indicator, etc. But nothing else.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Hmm, I'm out of options other than a re-install right now.
I never seen or heard of a OS X setup do this before.

Just to be perfectly clear, the Dock isn't autohiding?
Obviously the menubar is present, what is listed to the right of the Apple icon in menu? (Finder?)

Can you pull down and access and menubar items?

If Finder is displayed, do the menu items pull down? What happens when you it *command + N*?


----------



## karonwarren (Aug 6, 2011)

Nope, the dock isn't hiding. And the complete menubar is not visible. Apple icon is missing, and there's nothing to the right. I cannot pull down and access any menubar items, not even the ones I can see (clock, volume control, etc.). NO finder displayed. Nothing happens when I hit command + N.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

karonwarren said:


> Nope, the dock isn't hiding. And the complete menubar is not visible. Apple icon is missing, and there's nothing to the right. I cannot pull down and access any menubar items, not even the ones I can see (clock, volume control, etc.). NO finder displayed. Nothing happens when I hit command + N.


IMHO sounds like there is some corruption there and that a re-install is probably the safest option.
Even if we find the problem/missing files, there is no guarantee that there aren't other ones also missing.

We re-installing, choose the *Archive & Install* option so you can retain your settings and user accounts.


----------



## karonwarren (Aug 6, 2011)

I couldn't find this option anywhere on my install CD.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Apparently OS X 10.6 did away with the Archive & Install option and now integrates somewhat similar functionality in the normal install. Just choose your current hard drive, (make sure you don't partition or erase the HD first) and it should re-install as needed.


----------

